# Keybard and touchpd do not work

## Vasyl

My keyboard do not work NEITHER IN PURE CONSOLE nor in X . However keyboard do  work in GRUB and before grub.

I have tried boot-flash but the result is the same keyboard have worked only  2 times from 5 boots.

While, external keyboard works every time I attach it.

What shall I show and do?Last edited by Vasyl on Tue Oct 12, 2010 9:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

Is your keyboard a USB device ?

If yes 

Which kernel-sources are you running ?

----------

## Vasyl

NO 

I use msi wind 100 - netbook

I have 2.6.35-r4, but the problem was also in previous kernels.

External keyboard is USB-wireless device

----------

## aCOSwt

Post your /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## Vasyl

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Post your /usr/src/linux/.config

 

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/274142/

----------

## Vasyl

Interesting detail fn+smth always works properly.

I mean that I can change brightness of the display or switch on/off wifi, bluetouth etc

----------

## DaggyStyle

post output of 

```
emerge --info xorg-server
```

----------

## Vasyl

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/274220/

----------

## slis

Did you try this?

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MSI_Wind#Detection_problem

----------

## Vasyl

 *slis wrote:*   

> Did you try this?
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MSI_Wind#Detection_problem

 

I think I use that.

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/274337/

----------

